# Wad is your most embarrsing moment?



## ke_742

Mine was I was 7 years old and we were on a long car trip about 40 mins back to ourhouse. about half way there i had to do  #2 and i kept sayigng mommy go faster i have to go potty. And My mom was like i cant stop on the side of the highway so your going to have to hold it in. And of course 5 mins. from our house i couldnt hold it in no longer so i let it all out. Its was pretty nastay and wet...


----------



## zilla

ke_742 said:
			
		

> Mine was I was 7 years old and we were on a long car trip about 40 mins back to ourhouse. about half way there i had to do  #2 and i kept sayigng mommy go faster i have to go potty. And My mom was like i cant stop on the side of the highway so your going to have to hold it in. And of course 5 mins. from our house i couldnt hold it in no longer so i let it all out. Its was pretty nastay and wet...



1st grade... Couldn't make it from the kickball field to the bathroom... it seemed like it was at least 200 yards when you're in 1st grade... looking back now it was probably more like 75..lol  Nevertheless, i didn't make it.


----------



## ke_742

zilla said:
			
		

> 1st grade... Couldn't make it from the kickball field to the bathroom... it seemed like it was at least 200 yards when you're in 1st grade... looking back now it was probably more like 75..lol  Nevertheless, i didn't make it.



I feel u buddy.. Trust me


----------



## kobaj

Thats not embarasing, thats sick . Mine was...hmm I guess I just don't get embarassed very easely. Dont worry I'll think of some thing.


----------



## cyoung

Guys you think that's bad... 

I was in 3rd grade and we were outside on the swing sets... Well I was swinging and I needed to go take a poop but it was so far away so I tried to hold it. Well not happening........ LOL I let it all go in my pants and the swing "slipt" the load inhalf. LMAO

It was pretty nasty all running down my legs and sh**.... God... LOL


----------



## Kboy

1st kiss in 7th grade.  I kissed her and then just said, "thank you."  She never let me live it down, and neither do my friends.  I was such a LOSER, lol.


----------



## ZER0X

I am definetly not gonna say mine


----------



## Terry

Well, I think that most people remember about their first kiss with shame   

And many deeds we do being very young can make our cheeks burn when we get older


----------



## SFR

What is up with everyone's first kiss? Why is everyone so embarrassed?

My first kiss was in pre-school. A little red head named Erin.... From what my mother has told me, she practically tackled me and kissed me. 

My family went out to dinner and ran into her family a few years ago... met her for the first time since pre-school and all I can say is ...WOW ... 


As for my most embarrassing moment, When I was 9 I was in a school play and I left my hat somewhere other than on my head. I walked out onto stage and the director whispered from off stage for me to get my hat.. and while I was on stage I screamed at him: "Leave me alone teacher. f***, I'm trying to act!" ... have that one on home video


----------



## robina_80

guys you talk about pooing in pants thats fcuking ruth!!!!


----------



## ke_742

Man... lol  casue its nasty and embarrising. Wow i thoguht i was the only guy that did not "make it" to the restrooms. Thanks u gusy make me feel so mcuh better lol


----------



## OS Dragon

I was at calling my teacher all sorts of things when one of my friends pointed out that she was right behind me.


----------



## ke_742

lol That happed so many times to me that jsut plain sucks....


----------



## ke_742

Omg I just came up with my most Embarrising moment EVER!!!   
One day i got bored so i grabed a portable masager and i started to massage my self as soon as i reached the mid thighs it felt so good and sooner or later it ended up on my u know what. My Dad came in on that precise moment and asked Playfully wad are u doing? And my face turned so RED and the only thing i   could think of sayign was "hey did u know that the massager head can rotate?" 
I swear i was never more embarresed then this.


----------



## ke_742

Can anyone top the ones we have so far?


----------



## Kboy

My vote for the worst is the massager guy, lol.  Props to you, that would SUCK! HAHA


----------



## kobaj

ke_742, how old were you when that happened.LOL


----------



## ke_742

I was like 11 lol!!!

Thank you i deserve an award.


----------



## ZER0X

I can top it, also tripple it but I aint gonna say it. So ke_742 yours is the funniest embarrasing moment


----------



## zkiller

i fell a sleep in the bathroom of a club once. but i don't want to get into all of that.


----------



## ZER0X

zkiller said:
			
		

> i fell a sleep in the bathroom of a club once. but i don't want to get into all of that.



lol


----------



## SFR

zkiller said:
			
		

> i fell a sleep in the bathroom of a club once. but i don't want to get into all of that.


 
oooo... I have had more than a few bad nights like that ... I'm almost glad I cant remember any of them  (luckily at home parties not clubs)


----------



## Terry

And as for me it’s really difficult to imagine more embarrassing moment than the one ke_742 told us about


----------



## ke_742

lol why am i getting all the props lol u guys are chicken


----------



## ZER0X

I reckon it's embarrasing when you run and theres a class/large group of people and then you trip....they laugh at you and remember it


----------



## zkiller

SFR said:
			
		

> oooo... I have had more than a few bad nights like that ... I'm almost glad I cant remember any of them  (luckily at home parties not clubs)


yeah, from that point on the night pretty much went south for me. lol. the bad thing is, i can remember all of it. doh!

the nights i can't remember are the ones i want to. i am thinking of one inparticular night. something happened and i can't remember what. as a matter of fact i have no knowledge from the first drink i ordered at the club, till i woke up the next morning. i was there with this girl with this girl i had a crush on and she called me the next morning testing me to see what i remembered from the night before. bugged the crap out of me that i couldn't remember anything. haven't drank much tequilla since. believe it or not, that solved my loss of memory problem, but then again, i don't drink or go out but once in a blue moon anymore.


----------



## ke_742

Memory loss sucks i know how u feel.


----------



## zilla

SFR said:
			
		

> oooo... I have had more than a few bad nights like that ... I'm almost glad I cant remember any of them  (luckily at home parties not clubs)




A girl I was dating passed out one time on my bathroom floor... she wouldn't let me move her even when I woke her up... her excuse?  The tile floor was "sooo nice and cool"

LOL


----------



## Maurik

ZER0X: u know u wanna tell us...

Edit: actually on second thought i cud understand that u wudnt want to, i dont wanna say mine: cos if sum 1 searches google for my name and this comes up it will be more embarrasing than what i wud say


----------



## ZER0X

Maurik said:
			
		

> ZER0X: u know u wanna tell us...
> 
> Edit: actually on second thought i cud understand that u wudnt want to, i dont wanna say mine: cos if sum 1 searches google for my name and this comes up it will be more embarrasing than what i wud say



LMAO


----------



## ke_742

Yeah listen to the guy zerox


----------



## Sebouh

You want an embarrsing moment here it is:
wen i was 12 years old or so, once the teacher took us to the school's stage so that we can do the lesson thre. it wasnt much of a lesson though, we had a book which had a tape, and the lesson we were currently on, hada a song. so the teacher stood in the middle on the stage and we made a circle around her standing up. so the song went on and the teacher started to do some dance moves adn we immitated her. after the song was stopped, my friend who was standing beside me told me look at this move, and he did a dancing move with one foot up and turned, so i told him look at me, so i lift my one foot up swing it back, and swing it to the front, and here is where my shoe(that had no shoelases) flew right off my foot and into the air, coming back down and onto the teachers head. Man, i was standing shocked, everyone was looking at me and the teacher holding her head. She said, that's it all of you have been behaving bad, so we will not continue. 
so when the class ended, during the resess everyone cam up to me and said, did you blalblabla..?
Good thing i  was one of the good and silent students in the class so she had no problem with me.


----------



## zkiller

that's quite hillarious.


----------



## ke_742

HAHAHAAH thats great I acutally get more embarresed when im wrong on something.


----------



## ke_742

lol HAAAHAH this is the most ultimate embarrssing true story ever hahaahaha http://www.ebaumsworld.com/embarrassingmoment.html


----------



## Giancarlo

My most embarrassing moment is being caught by a teacher while kissing my boyfriend (and yes I happen to be a guy too!). When I was in 11th grade in high school, there was this hallway I thought not many people went down (only the teachers and I thought they only go there after school for coffee meetings). Turns out my teacher forgot her laptop in the room... and I wasn't out to anybody at the time either.


----------



## ke_742

.... I am shocked well you got a lot of support out there now these days with all these movements for the gay. I'd move to california if i were u


----------



## Giancarlo

I do live in California, lol.  It is quite fun here I agree.. very tolerant...


----------



## deathbysunshine

*got my ass whooped*

well this is a good one i believe.  one time i was at a show for a local band.  this band is very good and pretty dam hardcore.  so needless to say i was in the pit gettin my ass kicked.  (im like 130 pounds)  when this kid from my school who is the left guard on the football team and probably at least twice my weight gives me a mule kick to the chest.  since this was not a well known band there were no bouncers present. and the bands played on the floor with the pit right in front of them. so i was toward the front and i lost my balance due to this guys kick.  i stumbled onto the stage and knocked the drum set over and the band stopped playing and they all looked at me (including everyone in the crowd to see the reason for the pause).  its not over.  i have a big headache from all the various fists and elbows and as i try to walk away from the band im so dizzy that i collapsed and knocked the bass guitarists amp over.  2 of my friends seeing the fiasco i was in helped me up and sat me down near the bar.  then they proceeded to help set up the drum set again which was not damaged thankfully and it took about 2 and a half minutes to get the band playing again.  what do you guys think?
u may want to know that the band was from my school so there were alot of my classmates there.


----------



## Elemenohpee12189

ZER0X said:
			
		

> I reckon it's embarrasing when you run and theres a class/large group of people and then you trip....they laugh at you and remember it




I bodyboard, so i wear fins on my feet.  It's even worse when your running down the beach in fins in front of a couple hot girls and your fins make you trip, facplanting into the sand.


----------



## pentium III @ 1000 mhz

hmmmm...embarassing moment *wonders into la la land*

about a year ago my uncle and i were working on a house, and i was new to carpentry so i knew basically nothing (average grunt lol) so he tells me "jason do me a favor go down to the truck and grab the WALL STRECTHER" now i was thinking wall strecher wtf when did thay make those, but anxious to get my check i did as he siad...no wall streacher... go back to the house "greg...umm i don't see no wall streacher" he said "look jason we're almost done quit fuc*in' around and get me the damn thing" so i got to the truck thinkin' maybe he's serious...checked out...no wall streacher...i go back to him "dude i dunno i don't see it" and my uncle greg goes "if you don't get me the wall streacher ur not getting paid"...so on and so forth...so once agian i go ...still no damn wall streacher...i go back to him and proceed to tell him once agian that there isn't one... he says "jason your fired and you have to walk home" i felt depressed and started to exit the house...and then he goes "jason i'm just fuc*in' with ya" lol every time i'm at his house they pick on me about that...god i'm gullible


----------



## ZER0X

pentium III @ 1000 mhz said:
			
		

> hmmmm...embarassing moment *wonders into la la land*
> 
> about a year ago my uncle and i were working on a house, and i was new to carpentry so i knew basically nothing (average grunt lol) so he tells me "jason do me a favor go down to the truck and grab the WALL STRECTHER" now i was thinking wall strecher wtf when did thay make those, but anxious to get my check i did as he siad...no wall streacher... go back to the house "greg...umm i don't see no wall streacher" he said "look jason we're almost done quit fuc*in' around and get me the damn thing" so i got to the truck thinkin' maybe he's serious...checked out...no wall streacher...i go back to him "dude i dunno i don't see it" and my uncle greg goes "if you don't get me the wall streacher ur not getting paid"...so on and so forth...so once agian i go ...still no damn wall streacher...i go back to him and proceed to tell him once agian that there isn't one... he says "jason your fired and you have to walk home" i felt depressed and started to exit the house...and then he goes "jason i'm just fuc*in' with ya" lol every time i'm at his house they pick on me about that...god i'm gullible




LMAO, I would to


----------



## pentium III @ 1000 mhz

my MOST embarrasing moment was i was doing "it" and my dad walked in and said "get out of there" i was laughing so hard lol


----------



## ke_742

Elemenohpee12189 said:
			
		

> I bodyboard, so i wear fins on my feet.  It's even worse when your running down the beach in fins in front of a couple hot girls and your fins make you trip, facplanting into the sand.



HAAH that sucks


----------



## ke_742

pentium III @ 1000 mhz said:
			
		

> my MOST embarrasing moment was i was doing "it" and my dad walked in and said "get out of there" i was laughing so hard lol



You were doing it with what?   

Why is that funny?


----------



## pentium III @ 1000 mhz

doing "it" ...burying the bone...stuffing the muffin....we were having sex okay...i just thought it was funny cuz he could have said "what are yo doing" or even walked out but no he said "get out of there"


----------



## Bobo

This wasn't embarassing for me, but it sure was for someone....


​ (1998, Paderborn Germany) Overzealous zookeeper Friedrich Riesfeldt fed his constipated elephant Stefan 22 doses of animal laxative and more than a bushel of berries, figs and prunes before the plugged-up pachyderm finally let fly -- and suffocated the keeper under 200 pounds of poop! Investigators say ill-fated Friedrich, 46, was attempting to give the ailing elephant an olive oil enema when the relieved beast unloaded on him like a dump truck full of mud. "The sheer force of the elephant's unexpected defecation knocked Mr. Riesfeldt to theground, where he struck his head on a rock and lay unconscious as the elephant continued to evacuate his bowels on top of him," said flabbergasted Paderborn police detective Erik Dern. "With no one there to help him, he lay under all that dung for at least an hour before a watchman came along, and during that time he suffocated. "It seems to be just one of those freak accidents that happen."


----------



## Bobo

Here's another:

A Vermont native found himself in a difficult position yesterday while touring the Eagle's Rock African Safari Zoo with a group of thespians from St. Petersburg, Russia. Ronald went to extremes to demonstrate the power of Crazy Glue, one of America's many marvels, to the Russians.

 To prove the effectiveness of Crazy Glue, he rubbed several ounces of the adhesive onto the palms of his hands and jokingly placed them on the buttocks of a passing rhino. 

 The rhinoceros, a resident of the zoo for the thirteen years, was not initially startled, as it has been part of the petting exhibit since its arrival as a baby. However, once it became aware of being involuntarily stuck to Ronald, it began to panic and charge wildly about the petting area with Ronald as an unwitting passenger.

 "Sally the Rhino hadn't been feeling well. She was constipated, and had just been given a laxative when the American played his juvenile prank, " said caretaker James Douglass. 

 During Sally's tirade, a shed wall was gored, two fences destroyed, and a number of small animals escaped. Three pygmy goats and one duck were stomped to death. During the stampede and subsequent capture, Sally began to feel the effects of the laxative, showering Ronald repeatedly with over 30 gallons of rhinoceros diarrhea.

 A team of medics and zoo caretakers were needed to remove his hands from Sally's buttocks. "It was tricky. We had to calm her down while shielding our faces from the pelting rhino dung. I guess you could say that Ronald was in it up to his neck.

 Once she was under control, three people with shovels were working to keep an air passage open for him. We were eventually able to tranquilize Sally and apply a solvent to remove his hands from her rear," said Douglass. "I don't think he'll be playing with Crazy Glue for awhile."

 Meanwhile, the amused Russians were impressed with the power of the adhesive. "I'm going to buy some for my children, but of course they can't take it to the zoo," commented Vladimir Zolnikov, leader of the troupe.

 Ronald did not die, nor was there any reproductive injury, so he can only qualify for a Darwin Award if you are persuaded by the fact that nobody would date a man who smelled of rhino dung.


----------



## Bobo

One more:

  (June 1999) Four people were admitted to a hospital after a string of bizarre accidents earlier this month. Sherry was admitted with a head wound. Tim was diagnosed with whiplash and chest contusions. Bryan suffered from torn gum tissue, and several of Pamela's fingers were bitten off. These are the facts: 

 When Sherry dropped her husband off for his first day of work, she kissed him goodbye and flashed her breasts at him. "I'm still not sure why I did it," she said. "I didn't think anyone would see, and besides, it couldn't have been for more than two seconds." 

  Unbeknownst to her, the cab driver did see her breasts, and he lost control of his taxi. It careened over a curb and into the corner of the Johnson Medical Building, where Pamela, a dental technician, was cleaning Bryan's gums. When the car came through the wall, Bryan bit down in shock, severing two fingers from Pamela's righthand. 

 Breast-flasher Sherry was injured by masonry falling from the Johnson Medical Building. 

*Addition:*
In Los Angeles papers, this was titled,
"Bears 2, Rams 4"


----------



## Bobo

A few more:

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]  THE 2004 DARWIN AWARDS 

7. A young Canadian man, searching for a way of getting drunk cheaply, because he had no money with which to buy alcohol, mixed gasoline with milk. Not surprisingly, this concoction made him ill, and he vomited into the fireplace in his house. The resulting explosion and fire burned his house down, killing both him and his sister. 

6. A 34-year-old white male found dead in the basement of his home died of suffocation, according to police. He was aproximately 6'' 2" tall and weighed 225 pounds. He was wearin g a pleated skirt, white bra, black and white saddle shoes and a woman''s wig. It appeared that he was trying to create a schoolgirl''s uniform look. He was also wearing a military gas mask that had the filter canister removed and a rubber hose attached in its place. The other end was inserted into his rectum for reasons unknown, and was the cause of his suffocation. Police found the task of explaining the circumstances of his death to his family very awkward. 

5. Three Brazilian men were flying in a light aircraft at low altitude when another plane approached. It appears that they decided to moon the occupants of the other plane, but lost control of their own aircraft and crashed. They were all found dead in the wreakage with their pants around their ankles. 

4. A 22-year-old, Glade Drive, Reston, VA, man was found dead after he tried to use octopus straps to bungee jump off a 70 foot railroad trestle. Fairfax County polic e said Eric Barcia, a fast-food worker, taped a bunch of these straps together, wrapped one end around one foot, anchored the other end to the trestle at Lake Accotink Park, jumped and hit the pavement. Warren Carmichael, a police spokesman, said investigators think Barcia was alone because his car was found nearby. "The length of the cord that he assembled was greater than the distance between the trestle and the ground," Carmichael said. Police say the apparent cause of death was "Major trauma." 

3. A man in Alabama died from rattlesnake bites. It seems that he and a friend were playing a game of catch, using the rattlesnake as a ball. The friend, no doubt a future Darwin Awards candidate, was hospitalized. 

2. Employees in a medium-sized warehouse in west Texas noticed the smell of a gas leak. Sensibly, management evacuated the building, extinguishing all potential sources of ignition; lights, power, etc. After the building had been evacuated, two technicians from the gas company were dispatched. Upon entering the building, they found they had difficulty navigating in the dark. To their frustration, none of the lights worked. Witnesses later described the sight of one of the technicians reaching into his pocket and retrieving an object that resembled a cigarette lighter. Upon operation of the lighter-like object, the gas in the warehouse exploded, sending pieces of it up to three miles away. Nothing was found of the technicians, but the lighter was virtually untouched by the explosion. The technician suspected of causing the blast had never been thought of as ''bright'' by his peers. 

AND THE WINNER OF THE 2004 DARWIN AWARD SHOULD BE.... 

Based on a bet by the other members of his threesome, Everitt Sanchez tried to wash his own "balls" in a ball washer at the local golf course. Proving once again that beer and testosterone are a bad mix, Sanchez managed to straddle the b all washer and dangle his scrotum in the machine. Much to his dismay, one of his buddies upped the ante by spinning the crank on the machine with Sanchez''s scrotum in place, thus wedging them solidly in the mechanism. Sanchez, who immediately passed his threshold of pain, collapsed and tumbled from his perch. unfortunately for Sanchez, the height of the ball washer was more than a foot higher off the ground than his testicles are in a normal stance, and the scrotum was the weakest link. Sanchez''s scrotum was ripped open during the fall, and one testicle was plucked from him forever and remained in the washer, while the other testicle was compressed and flattened as it was pulled between the housing of the washer, and the rotating machinery inside. To add insult to injury, Sanchez broke a new $300 driver that he had just purchased from the pro shop, and was using to balance himself. Sanchez was rushed to the hospital for surgery, and the remaining threesome were asked to le ave the course. NOTE: This last one wouldn''t normally count, because the idiot didn''t die. But because he cannot reproduce as a result of his qualifying act of stupidity, we have allowed it.


[/font]


----------



## ke_742

Bobo said:
			
		

> This wasn't embarassing for me, but it sure was for someone....
> 
> 
> ​ (1998, Paderborn Germany) Overzealous zookeeper Friedrich Riesfeldt fed his constipated elephant Stefan 22 doses of animal laxative and more than a bushel of berries, figs and prunes before the plugged-up pachyderm finally let fly -- and suffocated the keeper under 200 pounds of poop! Investigators say ill-fated Friedrich, 46, was attempting to give the ailing elephant an olive oil enema when the relieved beast unloaded on him like a dump truck full of mud. "The sheer force of the elephant's unexpected defecation knocked Mr. Riesfeldt to theground, where he struck his head on a rock and lay unconscious as the elephant continued to evacuate his bowels on top of him," said flabbergasted Paderborn police detective Erik Dern. "With no one there to help him, he lay under all that dung for at least an hour before a watchman came along, and during that time he suffocated. "It seems to be just one of those freak accidents that happen."




WOW...... Wad a sad way to go.


----------



## ke_742

Based on a bet by the other members of his threesome, Everitt Sanchez tried to wash his own "balls" in a ball washer at the local golf course. Proving once again that beer and testosterone are a bad mix, Sanchez managed to straddle the b all washer and dangle his scrotum in the machine. Much to his dismay, one of his buddies upped the ante by spinning the crank on the machine with Sanchez''s scrotum in place, thus wedging them solidly in the mechanism. Sanchez, who immediately passed his threshold of pain, collapsed and tumbled from his perch. unfortunately for Sanchez, the height of the ball washer was more than a foot higher off the ground than his testicles are in a normal stance, and the scrotum was the weakest link. Sanchez''s scrotum was ripped open during the fall, and one testicle was plucked from him forever and remained in the washer, while the other testicle was compressed and flattened as it was pulled between the housing of the washer, and the rotating machinery inside. To add insult to injury, Sanchez broke a new $300 driver that he had just purchased from the pro shop, and was using to balance himself. Sanchez was rushed to the hospital for surgery, and the remaining threesome were asked to le ave the course. NOTE: This last one wouldn''t normally count, because the idiot didn''t die. But because he cannot reproduce as a result of his qualifying act of stupidity, we have allowed it.

NO words can describe the stupidity of this man wow..... I dont know how but as i was reading it it felt like it was happening to me ouch!!!


----------



## Bobo

ke_742 said:
			
		

> NO words can describe the stupidity of this man wow..... I dont know how but as i was reading it it felt like it was happening to me ouch!!!



I am SOOOO glad I did not have that same sensation


----------



## kobaj

When did we get into this subject, I thought this was the most embarasing moments. Not  the worst things happen to man.


----------



## Bobo

kobaj said:
			
		

> When did we get into this subject, I thought this was the most embarasing moments. Not the worst things happen to man.



The worst things that happen are usually quite embarrassing.......

And I thought you guys would like those stories.....it sorta fits

Sorry to any female members of this forum, it is a bit gross


----------



## kobaj

dang, I didnt realize my post came to a whole nother page. When I decided to post I had only just read the first of the many of these funny stories. I guess they do fit .( Mabey I should read more (this has happened more than once ))


----------



## Bobo

* (January 2001, England) Flooding problems at Tangmere gave an opportunistic young vandal a good idea - or so it seemed at the time. Expecting to create a spectacular fountain of water, he disconnected a drainage pipe - only to have his pride drenched with liquefied human waste, as the drainage pipe he had selected was connected to an overflowing septic tank. Although he survived to tell the tale, his malodorous shower is an indication that this young man may well find a Darwin Award in his future*


sounds like something I would do


----------



## ke_742

lol I still say that the one about the Pissing off thing that i posted earlier is the most embarressing


----------



## p4r4s1t3

Haha you all did that when you were younger...I'm 16 and a few weeks ago i'd been out drinking all night and I had a terrible stomach, in college all day I was farting then I did a huge fart and felt something in my boxers....and it wasn't solid either!  So I "Pingu'd" to the toilet and stashed my boxers in the bin, cleaned myself up and went commando for the rest of the day lol!


----------



## Bobo

p4r4s1t3 said:
			
		

> Haha you all did that when you were younger...I'm 16 and a few weeks ago i'd been out drinking all night and I had a terrible stomach, in college all day I was farting then I did a huge fart and felt something in my boxers....and it wasn't solid either! So I "Pingu'd" to the toilet and stashed my boxers in the bin, cleaned myself up and went commando for the rest of the day lol!



More info than I really wanted....


----------



## p4r4s1t3

Haha, sick but it happened unfortunately


----------



## ke_742

p4r4s1t3 said:
			
		

> Haha you all did that when you were younger...I'm 16 and a few weeks ago i'd been out drinking all night and I had a terrible stomach, in college all day I was farting then I did a huge fart and felt something in my boxers....and it wasn't solid either!  So I "Pingu'd" to the toilet and stashed my boxers in the bin, cleaned myself up and went commando for the rest of the day lol!



THat happended to me a couple of times except i kept my boxers on EWWWW


----------



## Bobo

ke_742 said:
			
		

> THat happended to me a couple of times except i kept my boxers on EWWWW



Actually, now that I think back, I probably have, too

My most embarassing moment:

I was about 8, playing 2nd base, and I literally peed my pants.  My cup held some of it in, but it had aeration holes in it.....


----------



## ke_742

I dotn knwo what it is but i think im loseing bladder control lately.... What the he!!


----------



## Bobo

ke_742 said:
			
		

> I don't know what it is but i think I'm losing bladder control lately.... What the he!!



Drugs will do that.....not that I'm implying anything, heeheehee


----------



## ke_742

Nah i dont do any of that stuff besides computer nerds and drugs dont matchh.


----------



## Bobo

ke_742 said:
			
		

> Nah i dont do any of that stuff besides computer nerds and drugs dont matchh.



Well good for you

Who says?


----------



## ke_742

Its a law


----------



## Bobo

ke_742 said:
			
		

> Its a law



OK, Mr. President


----------



## ke_742

WOW Kids these days


----------



## 4W4K3

probably every time i make my girlfriend cry. it doesn't happen often...but when it does...man i feel like bashing my face in.

seriously i think i am a jerk, just naturally. and half the time people tell me i am sweet and crap...but i know better. i tend to rip myself to pieces alot inside...but no one ever sees that...blah.

i feel the worst/most embaressed when i make my GF cry, there short and simple spare the drama lol.


----------



## ke_742

4W4K3 said:
			
		

> probably every time i make my girlfriend cry. it doesn't happen often...but when it does...man i feel like bashing my face in.
> 
> seriously i think i am a jerk, just naturally. and half the time people tell me i am sweet and crap...but i know better. i tend to rip myself to pieces alot inside...but no one ever sees that...blah.
> 
> i feel the worst/most embaressed when i make my GF cry, there short and simple spare the drama lol.



awwww


----------



## ke_742

YOu know i havent seen praetor post here yet i guess hes too good for us..


----------



## Cromewell

> seriously i think i am a jerk


 well if you know anything about computers you store all that information in the part of the brain that normal people use for social skills   I'm pretty sure every computer person is a jerk, it's like a prerequisite, I know I'm a jerk 



> YOu know i havent seen praetor post here yet i guess hes too good for us


 nah, last I heard he was going through programming hell (writing java code)


----------



## pentium III @ 1000 mhz

tha's funny cuz when ever one of my ex's cried they always overdid it. and i told them to bequiet so i can watch tv.


----------



## 4W4K3

pentium III @ 1000 mhz said:
			
		

> tha's funny cuz when ever one of my ex's cried they always overdid it. and i told them to bequiet so i can watch tv.



lol..its more of a "serious relationship" so i just have pretty hard feelings about it when i do screw up. 1 1/2 years 2 days ago


----------



## pentium III @ 1000 mhz

wow, i dunno i was with this one for a year and a half..couln't take it no more she's over dramatic and cries for nothing


----------



## p4r4s1t3

I split up with my 2 year girlfriend the day before xmas.  (2 year relationship not 2 years old  )

And to be honest, I haven't looked back!  The amount of fine smooth poonai i've had is overwhelming.  Theres nothing better than a girl who does all the things your girlfriend does in bed, but instead of farting rolling over and going to sleep, she jumps up and pisses off so you can get beered up with your mates.  And then ring her again in an hours time lol


----------



## ZER0X

Don't get me started on my ex that I just split up with 5 minutes ago  SERIOUSLY


----------



## 4W4K3

p4r4s1t3 said:
			
		

> I split up with my 2 year girlfriend the day before xmas.  (2 year relationship not 2 years old  )
> 
> And to be honest, I haven't looked back!  The amount of fine smooth poonai i've had is overwhelming.  Theres nothing better than a girl who does all the things your girlfriend does in bed, but instead of farting rolling over and going to sleep, she jumps up and pisses off so you can get beered up with your mates.  And then ring her again in an hours time lol



i might see your point, if we were sleeping together, and i drank...but since i don't do either...i don't think i can realate lol.


----------



## zkiller

has anyone else here recieved threatening phone calls on their health, after breaking up with a girl?


----------



## p4r4s1t3

Haha. 4W4K3, how old are you?


----------



## Bobo

p4r4s1t3 said:
			
		

> Haha. 4W4K3, how old are you?



He is 16


----------



## ke_742

lol bobo


----------



## Bobo

Cromewell said:
			
		

> well if you know anything about computers you store all that information in the part of the brain that normal people use for social skills   I'm pretty sure every computer person is a jerk, it's like a prerequisite, I know I'm a jerk



I definitely agree, I am a jerk too.  (stay out of this, praetor)


----------



## ke_742

Bobo said:
			
		

> I definitely agree, I am a jerk too.  (stay out of this, praetor)



I hope so too... I hope he doen't bother me  and u bobo... Lets be friends..


----------



## SFR

*Java Jerks*



			
				Cromewell said:
			
		

> well if you know anything about computers you store all that information in the part of the brain that normal people use for social skills  I'm pretty sure every computer person is a jerk, it's like a prerequisite, I know I'm a jerk


 
I disagree. The stereotype is that computer people lack social skills and are jerks. While a large percentage (including you ) might be jerks... I doubt it has anything to do with their amassed computer knowledge.



			
				Cromewell said:
			
		

> nah, last I heard he was going through programming hell (writing java code)


 

 Are you saying theres something wrong with Java? ....


----------



## Bobo

ke_742 said:
			
		

> I hope so too... I hope he doen't bother me  and u bobo... Lets be friends..



OK


----------



## ke_742

U have ofically Abosolutly Passed my gay test with flying colors.


----------



## Bobo

ke_742 said:
			
		

> U have ofically Abosolutly Passed my gay test with flying colors.



I'm so proud of me.....

With what justification?


----------



## Cromewell

> Are you saying theres something wrong with Java?


 Yes. 


> I doubt it has anything to do with their amassed computer knowledge.


 I'm sure it doesn't, but the time spent gathering computer knowledge sorta cripples the social skills.


> Abosolutly Passed my gay test with flying colors.


 Your test awards flying colors? seems kind of gay...


----------



## SFR

Cromewell said:
			
		

> I'm sure it doesn't, but the time spent gathering computer knowledge sorta cripples the social skills.


 
I agree. Thats why I do not spend ALL of my time programming.... 



			
				Cromewell said:
			
		

> Your test awards flying colors? seems kind of gay...


 

lol


----------



## ke_742

YUo know whats embarrising i have 15 posts per a day average check my publick profile


----------



## SFR

ke_742 said:
			
		

> YUo know whats embarrising i have 15 posts per a day average check my publick profile


 

*It would be great if you kept all 15 of them ON topic....*


----------



## ke_742

LOl


----------



## 4W4K3

ke_742 said:
			
		

> YUo know whats embarrising i have 15 posts per a day average check my publick profile



just wondering...how is that embarresing? on an earlier version of max-oc.com i was hitting 40 a day and i was only like #4.


----------



## Kboy

Anybody with enough time to post more than 25 times a day must not have a job and/or a social life, lol. j/k.


----------



## 4W4K3

Kboy said:
			
		

> Anybody with enough time to post more than 25 times a day must not have a job and/or a social life, lol. j/k.



last summer it was true, i had no job (still don't) and i stayed at home pretty much 24/7 on the forums, or playing games, or watching TV. Since then i've tried to cut back on games, and cut off TV almost all together. seems to have improved my work ethic...


----------



## Yeti

> Anybody with enough time to post more than 25 times a day must not have a job and/or a social life, lol. j/k.


Or a really boring job with internet access


----------



## SFR

*All of you are getting WAY off topic.*

*Please stay on topic or this thread will end up being closed.*


----------



## Bobo

Yeti said:
			
		

> Or a really boring job with internet access



heeheehee, my dad got a real job(he worked at home), and he did absoultely nothing, and ended sitting around the whole time.

Another embarassing moment:

I said crap to a teacher, and she freaked out


----------



## ke_742

OHH OHHH ANother embarrising i farted in classs omg this happens to everyoen atleast once


----------



## Bobo

ke_742 said:
			
		

> OHH OHHH ANother embarrising i farted in classs omg this happens to everyoen atleast once


 
 Oh come on, I fart constantly in calss after lunch, I just keep it quiet. It stinks so f***ing bad in there after I'm done.....LOL

 Hiccuping in church can also be embarrasing....


----------



## Praetor

> stay out of this, praetor


Hehe ill let it slide this time 



> Are you saying theres something wrong with Java? ....


No but ill definitely say there is nothing *right* about it. 



> YUo know whats embarrising I have 15 posts per a day average check my publick profile


It might be embarassing if at least some of them were somewhat related to the topic at hand. I dont say this lightly.



> Please stay on topic or this thread will end up being closed.


It'll end up being closed eventually regardless  Prolly in a day or two when i get around to it



> Anybody with enough time to post more than 25 times a day must not have a job and/or a social life, lol. j/k.


Well when you get 3-6 hours of sleep per week it becomes readily apparent that you've got tons of time to do stuff.


----------



## SFR

Praetor said:
			
		

> No but ill definitely say there is nothing *right* about it.


 
Give me a few days, AND enough _resources_ and I will find something "*right*" lol 



			
				Praetor said:
			
		

> Well when you get 3-6 hours of sleep per week it becomes readily apparent that you've got tons of time to do stuff.


 

Very true.. since I have switched over to the 2-3 hours of sleep every other day routine ... I am able to go to school 7 hours a day M-F, work 40-48 hours a week, plus I find the time to go to the casino's with my friends.. and spend time with my woman 

...


----------



## Praetor

> Give me a few days, AND enough resources and I will find something "right" lol


LOL its a bad thing when I serious contemplate assembly vs java  (and if/when you figure out the goodness of Java, have a look at JavaME [microedition])


----------



## ke_742

UMm I cant find when in this post we started talkin about java...

ANy way one time my mom was walkin home from skool and while she was half way home she felt something hit her directly above the head. she said it was moist and digusting and smelled. It turns out that a bird let one go right above my moms head. AHAAHAHAHAAHAH THAt SUCKS!!!


----------



## 4W4K3

ke_742 said:
			
		

> ANy way one time my mom was walkin home from skool and while she was half way home she felt something hit her directly above the head. she said it was moist and digusting and smelled. It turns out that a bird let one go right above my moms head. AHAAHAHAHAAHAH THAt SUCKS!!!



happened to my sister an a water park lol. and once when we were riding our bikes together she took off her helmet cuz she saw a baby bird on the sidewalk. she was hunched over it and BAM! the momma bird dive bombed her right in the back of her head, cut her pretty good too. too bad she took her helmet off.


----------



## ke_742

lol


----------



## SFR

ke_742 said:
			
		

> UMm I cant find when in this post we started talkin about java...


 

http://www.computerforum.com/showpost.php?p=52049&postcount=74


----------



## ke_742

Oh ok thansk too many pages to look thrugh lol


----------



## ke_742

Wad do you think it means to be embarressed?


----------



## Bobo

ke_742 said:
			
		

> Wad do you think it means to be embarressed?


CLICK!


----------



## ke_742

*!!*

Wow thansk for the inapporiate porn site!!!


----------



## Bobo

ke_742 said:
			
		

> Wow thansk for the inapporiate porn site!!!


----------



## Cromewell

dictionary.com is a porn site?  ...you need to get out more


----------



## Bobo

Cromewell said:
			
		

> dictionary.com is a porn site?  ...you need to get out more



Cromewell, Do you know what he is talking about?


----------



## SFR

He was joking Bobo.


----------



## Bobo

SFR said:
			
		

> He was joking Bobo.


I have never caught on to jokes, I am always too literal


----------



## 4W4K3

i got a new one...i was messing around with my girlfriend at her house tonight, and i got rugburn...OUCH!  

thats 1 of my elbows lol.


----------



## Bobo

4W4K3 said:
			
		

> i got a new one...i was messing around with my girlfriend at her house tonight, and i got rugburn...OUCH!
> 
> thats 1 of my elbows lol.



That's not embarrassing, that's retarded


----------



## 4W4K3

Bobo said:
			
		

> That's not embarrassing, that's retarded



lol...i'll wear pads next time i play that game


----------



## Bobo

4W4K3 said:
			
		

> lol...i'll wear pads next time i play that game


Good idea.....

heeheehee, I got in trouble this morning b/c I went outside without my jacket zipped, and it was like 40*


----------



## ke_742

Ur hairy 4wk....


----------



## pc club guy

i kicked a basket ball in the air..it landed on this gangster dude...he got mad...i got beaten up.....it hurt...got saturday school......happened in 9th grade


----------



## dave597

a couple of days ago my umbrella inverted.


----------



## 4W4K3

ke_742 said:
			
		

> Ur hairy 4wk....



yah my arms are pretty hairy. i got jet black hair and pale white skin so its noticable.


----------



## Bobo

4W4K3 said:
			
		

> yah my arms are pretty hairy. i got jet black hair and pale white skin so its noticable.


heeheehee, same here.  Must be something about radiation from a monitor, combined with no friends, so no reason to go outside....


----------



## ke_742

pc club guy said:
			
		

> i kicked a basket ball in the air..it landed on this gangster dude...he got mad...i got beaten up.....it hurt...got saturday school......happened in 9th grade



LMFAO HAHAAHHAHA


----------



## 4W4K3

Bobo said:
			
		

> heeheehee, same here.  Must be something about radiation from a monitor, combined with no friends, so no reason to go outside....



mmm yah, i could easily admit i havent been to a "friends" house in a year or more. having friends in middle skool, high skool never really meant anything to me, it always turned into a problem (drugs, drinking, police...something immature) so i decided to let that wait till i am out of the house. that ties into an embaressing moment...

My "friend" came over once, and on his way out he stole my digital day planner. when he got home his mom seen it and kind of beat him up (VERY bad family) and made him ride his bike back to ym hosue an apoligize personally (a few miles ride). he came over and was crying and my dadd wanted to talk to him and the whole ordeal was blown up. then when he got home his mom grounded him and some other things i don't approve of. i felt horrible even though it wasnt my fault, and now he is in my english class 1st period (still having family problems) very akward.


----------



## Bobo

I have one friend, since 3rd grade.  And then there is one girl that I like...


----------



## ke_742

Ur new name shoudl be Boboskiwattentotten Now thats a great and ebarrrising name


----------



## ke_742

Thank you everyone  that viewed this post... it makes me want to cry that 1400 people care about me


----------



## Bobo

ke_742 said:
			
		

> Boboskiwattentotten



what the he!!????


----------



## ke_742

lol


----------



## pentium III @ 1000 mhz

one time i was spinning around in the outfeild and i let go of the bat, thinkin' it wasn't gunna go to far, it flew out in the street and hit a cop car, i ran like hell and made it


----------



## SFR

pentium III @ 1000 mhz said:
			
		

> one time i was spinning around in the outfeild and i let go of the bat, thinkin' it wasn't gunna go to far, it flew out in the street and hit a cop car, i ran like hell and made it


 
reminds me of a crazy, but true story that happened to a few kids in my neighborhood maybe 5 or 6 years ago.

maybe 3 or 4 of them,were throwing water balloons at cars that passed by.... as the story goes, they launched a bunch of them at this white van.... the fan screached to a hault and like 3 guys jumped out of the back of the van with their guns drawn.... the kids ran into one of their homes while police were roaming the streets looking for them... they ended up finding out on the news that there was an undercover police sting going on in the area and that the white van (with 4 cops in it) were about to join others in raiding a house.....but when the water balloons hit the van, the cops inside thought they were being shot at.... 


thats some bad timing...


----------



## ke_742

That sucks


----------



## Geoff

i've had a few embarassing moments, nothing really big (that I remember), well one time was when i was at best buy trying to buy speakers, and my debit card was declined, that wasnt that embarassing really, just felt really stupid when i was at the register.

Another stupid thing i did was yesterday at staples, it took me 4 times to count out $100 and when i gave it to the cashier, it turned out i gave her about $115, made me feel like i was in first grade, not knowing how to count. lol

I also fell almost a quarter the way down a mountain on skis.  

Dont think i have a very embarassing moment though.


----------



## Geoff

im really surprised how many people have looked and replied to this thread.


----------



## ke_742

yourt jsut retarded wow


----------



## pentium III @ 1000 mhz

i'm surprized you ppl are still alive, well for the guy who fell down a ski resourt lol "yourt jsut retarded wow" like how you "purpously" <lol misspelled that


----------



## ke_742

u catch on quick


----------



## Bobo

ke_742 said:
			
		

> u catch on quick


 
   You guyz are so MEAN!......


----------



## SFR

Bobo said:
			
		

> You guyz are so MEAN!......


 
Yeah, thats why he is no longer a welcome member of this forum.


----------



## PC Technology INC.

My most embarrasing moment is when my mom gave me a job to fix her computer and see if it would still work. When she came back from the shopping center, I had a black face  . I felt LOSER


----------



## Praetor

Congratulations ke_742. Thread closed.


----------

